# Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*
Clears all OEM 17" wheels or larger (no spacers required).
2 Piece floating rotor design.
Porsche Boxster Caliper (available in red, black, silver, yellow)
NO modification required (no cutting or drilling), completely reversible installation.
Affordable!*
specs:
332x26 Rotor Ring - available in slotted, cross drilled, rally slotted.
Custom anodized aluminum hat
Custom anodized aluminum caliper bracket.
OEM Porsche hardware
Mintex Red Box Pads
Stainless lines
All additional mounting hardware included.
The problem in the past has always been that in order to run larger brakes you needed use spacers so that the wheels would clear the caliper. No longer is this needed with our new kit. If your current 17" wheels clear your stock caliper, then you will have not problems with this kit.
On a side note, all of our brake kits are now out for production, we hope to start shipping early next month.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper ([email protected])*

What a tease.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper (Crash6)*









tell me about it. all we have is snow on the road around here and I'm looking forward to getting these on my own car next year.


----------



## JROO-VW (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper ([email protected])*

where are they on the website... i'm curious about these for my Passat.


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper (JROO-VW)*

wow, they do look good.
will this kit work with the mk3 with 5x100, also they're normal boxster brakes or boxsterS brakes caliper ?
how much does the full setup weights ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper (next)*

*Crash6*








*JROO-VW* They'll be a full section on the website about these brakes soon. Applications for Passat/Audi B5 and Audi B6 are coming soon.
*next* Yep, MK3 VR6 applications using the Porsche Boxster caliper. The 14" kit will use the BoxsterS caliper. 


[Modified by [email protected], 9:10 AM 12-23-2002]


----------



## manasteel (Jun 16, 2002)

*Re: Happy Holidays - ECS Stage 2 Brake - 13.1" Rotor / Porsche Caliper ([email protected])*

wow how much, I want those!


----------

